
Google created algorithms to hide its political bias - 0xmohit
https://omny.fm/shows/the-sara-carter-show/how-google-created-algorithms-to-hide-its-politica
======
pmdulaney
If the right had agitators the way the left does, you could imagine them
meeting with Google and brokering a deal to _implement_ these kind of
algorithms. Google content generators are overwhelmingly on the left, the
algorithms correct the bias: voila, problem solved!

So what exactly is the problem? Isn't "hiding political bias" exactly what
conservatives want? For example, it is naïve to expect that America's college
professors will become middle-of-the-road or conservative overnight, but
wouldn't it be nice if they hid their personal political views from the
students? Or take the New York Times. Its writers are overwhelmingly liberal
and nothing is going to change that. But if they were to write in such a way
that you couldn't _tell_ they were liberal, wouldn't that fulfill their
obligation to be responsible journalists?

~~~
Jamwinner
So you are defending the actions because those you dislike would also do it?
Thats pretty far in the gutter, and shortsighted to boot. Put politics aside
and ask if you want your source of information bending it to their will when
the tides turn.

~~~
pmdulaney
I am actually a conservative myself. I guess my point is that balance achieved
via algorithm is better than no balance at all.

